# Lighting a 30g Cube



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm considering the Oceanic 30g Cube to fill an empty corner in my living room. I've got the plans laid out except for the lighting. This tank will feature one of my favorite plants, Pogostemon Stellata. Ground cover will either be hairgrass, glosso, or HC. I don't forsee using any other high light plants (maybe in the distant future). Of course, this tank will be CO2 injected.

I'm actually re-doing my living room, so aesthetics are of significant importance. My main focus is "clean & minimal." I was thinking about using a MH pendant or some suspended fixture. I know this is a ton of light, but is it do-able? Also, how problematic is the flooding of light? I'll have it turn off at dusk, so it won't be a problem when watching tv after dinner. The use of a white moon light would be pretty nifty for accent effects from dusk to midnight or so.

So, got any ideas? I'm pretty good with the plants, but I'm lazy enough to need a buffer between algae problems and my heels!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Luis Navarro uses MH pendants for many of his tanks. I have seen a few of his 30 cubes with them. The new Orbits of Coralife(can't remember which) have 3 moonlights built into them. If you can, I have always heard real good things about using HQI type lighting.

No, I don't think that would be over kill. If it were me, I would boild a hood that fully covered the top and use 4x36watt PC, maybe ina combo of 10000k and 8000k. I would run them for 10-11 hours with only the back 2 lit for the first and last 2-3 hours of the cycle. This gives the dawn dusk effect, helps control algae but also is high light enough for great plant growth of light loving plants. 

I would think that with MH pendants there would be lots of light spillage into the room.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

The fixture Dennis is referring to is the Current USA Orbit 20" (2x40W PC + 1 LED), and since you're looking for aesthetics this fixture will fit the bill nicely - solid black, rounded aluminum housing, sturdy mounting docks, and a 3" cooling fan. Big Al's is having a sale on them right now, it goes for $116, a great price for such a fixture. The only thing that needs changing is one of the Actinic bulbs.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I use the AHSUpply 2x36 on my 30g cube and it is just perfect for it. If aesthetics are an issue, then the likely hood of you choosing this route is directly proportional to your DIY skills


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

You talkin' smack about my DIY skillz Gomer?  




Yeah, I'm thinking about the fixture! Thanks guys!


----------

